# Red Milkweed



## joelbolden (Jun 25, 2019)

There are 12 varieties of Milkweed native to Pennsylvania, and I currently have 5 of them.  The first one to blossom, and to attract the first Monarch, was my Red Milkweed.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 26, 2019)

Very nice shot.....


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice one


----------



## edsland (Jun 26, 2019)

Very nice....


----------

